# Bluebirds in winter



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

read where not all migrate. I have never seen one, whatever season. 
How about diff parts of the state? What do you put our for them? Thanks.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Saw 4 of them at a friends house on Saturday.
I thought he was nuts till I saw them myself.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Were they on a feeder? Was the coloring as vivid in the winter?


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Have they been there all winter, even thru that cold stretch in early January? Thanks.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Blue Birds or Indigo Bunting??? Do you have any photos??


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

We have bluebirds all winter sitting on our deck rails and we don't have a feeder for them. We do have a nesting box for them in the spring/summer. I've rarely seen an Indigo bunting anytime of year.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I’m wondering what they are finding to eat. In spots the snow is thin to nothing.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Quick Google search said they winter as far north as Michigan and eat wild fruits and berries during the winter.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Some years back there were hundreds of Bluebirds hanging out in a MetroPark in the Detroit area. At first I wondered if they were Indigo Buntings, but they were definitely Bluebirds. They weren't real active, and mostly huddled in trees.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

No feeder.
Not Indigos , Bluebirds for sure.
Don't know if they've been here all winter , haven't been watching thinking they all went south.
Will be keeping an eye out from now on though ! LOL


----------



## Paddle (Mar 26, 2016)

I definitely see them weekly down here in the SE. Mostly in "open" areas, higher up on tree branches and telephone poles.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

We have them almost year round in Mason. We do feed them mealworms. In a pinch, they also eat the suet, peanuts, and corn. Never the seed. Every couple weeks we might not see them for a day or three. This year, We have 2 pairs that consistently come in with a big flock of mixed finches and sparrows. They seem to hang with that group for protection. We’ve had 8 at time hang out for a couple months. Haven’t seen indigo buntings on the property in a couple years, even then, only later summer.


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

I see them all winter first picture was December 20th














second picture was feb. 7


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Never see Indigo Bunting in the winter


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

I haven't seen an Eastern Bluebird around our place yet, but I'm sure they're around, and I've only seen a few Indigo Buntings in my life. When we lived in Alpena we had a pair for one season. I've just started seeing Tuffted Titmouse at our feeders.


----------



## Always Be Closing (Feb 3, 2018)

I started seeing bluebirds around here in the winter about 10 years ago. Always in groups.

Indigo buntings, never. IB’s are really striking birds.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I may have to go ask the woman at the Bird House in North Muskegon if anyone has seen any in West Michigan. May buy some mealworms also. Seen them in a cake form.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I saw a group of 3 2 weeks ago here in Rockford Only saw them that one day though


----------



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

Here in south Georgia - A female Bluebird started building a nest in an old woodpecker hole in my front yard tree - 3 days ago. We are having some real warm days in the low 80's and nights in the 60's, and I guess it turned them on early.


----------

